# Baratza Encore for Espresso?



## Jez W (Jul 2, 2012)

I have wondering if anyone has tried the new Baratza Encore for Espresso. I have been trying to use this grinder for over a month now but can't seem to get a consistent fine grind for Espresso. I know that it is not going to have the fine resolution of a step-less grinder but it is advertised and reviewed as been good enough to grind for Espresso. Baratza technical support have been very good in helping me to try to re-calibrate the machine to grind finer, both by moving around shims in the Gear Box as well as moving the adjustment ring to finer settings. I did a comparison between some freshly roasted beans from my local deli where they ground half for me and I ground half. Using a bottomless filter I can choke my Gaggia Classic with the Deli Grinder, but with the Encore the flow rate is about 10sec for a double!

Has anyone else had success using the Encore for Espresso - maybe I just got a dud machine?

Thanks


----------



## Jez W (Jul 2, 2012)

Just an update, after another email from Baratza technical support advising moving more shims to increase the burr height I can now choke out my machine around 10 on the dial. This means with a little help the Encore does live up to its billing of being able to grind for espresso. Baratza support have been very helpful in their email advice so I am now looking forward to lots of fun dialling in my Extract beans.


----------



## synthet1k (Dec 17, 2011)

Yo. Can I ask what's meant by "Choking" out the machine? Is this a technique involved with trying to pull a decent espresso shot or a result of pulling a bad one that in turn screws up the machine? With the price of this grinder being quite resonable it's one I've been looking into myself.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Choking just means you've ground so fine that no water can push through the coffee. You never want to choke the machine really although it doesn't do any harm because they're designed to just send the water back to the tank and let off the pressure via the 3way solanoid after you turn off the pump. I wouldn't recommend leaving it laboring for too long though.

I think the consensus is that they might grind "fine enough" for espresso but whether it's good enough for decent consistent espresso is another matter. Sadly a grinder is a precision but of kit that you just cannot scrimp on.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Here's Kat & Gail's take on the Encore. I personally wouldn't like to be living on the edge of what it can do all the time, you need some room to move.


----------



## synthet1k (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks for the explanation, chimpsinties.









After watching the video above it's made me wonder if this grinder would be a good first choice. I know they're among other things bean specific at times. As they said a bean with more oil might've given better results. That said I think I'll try an dig up some vids on the Iberital MC2. 122 squid with doser from HappyDonkey, can't grumble at the price for an entry level grinder.


----------



## Jez W (Jul 2, 2012)

Both the Breville & the Encore in Kats film above have not been modified, you can get shim kits for both make the machines more suitable for espresso. However I have been told that Baratza 240v production run has finished and no body knows when Encore will go back into production so you might find then Encore hard to get. In which case the Iberital MC2 might be your only option.


----------



## big dan (Apr 11, 2012)

The encore does not need a shim kit. Basically the machines are supplied with shims under the bottom burr of 1.75mm but there are more washers on the other side. So you can just take your machine apart and take as many shim/washers as you wish to push the bottom burr up more to create a finer grind.

I have done the mod and I am rubbish at DIY! Was gutted when I first got th machine but couldn't be happier now. I tend to grind between 8 and 10 and the consistency is very good. I think there is more than enough room to suit any kind of bean and get it to a good grind for espresso. The only down side is if you are a super coffee geek and want to fine tune your grind ev so slightly then the stepped aspect of this grinder might make it too big of a jump between settings.

However I prefer the stepped as I make aero press some days it is nice to know I can just switch from 25 to 8 on the grind settings and not have to spend ages dialling my grinder in!

Yes it is good for espresso if you do the mod and for under £150 it is in my opinion the best value stepped grinder you can buy bar none.


----------

